# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  T-SQL dynamic Sybase IQ ASE 12.6

## soldado

sous Sybase ASE 12.6 
requt avec ISQL version 9.0.1 




```

```

a me dit:  Procedure @rsql not found



```

```

a me dit: Syntax error near result on line 3




```

```

a fonctionne


Pourquoi ?????

----------


## mpeppler

Je ne connais pas bien IQ - sour ASE l'exec dynamique se fait:



```

```

Michael

----------


## soldado

dj merci d'avoir rpondu 

j'avais test aussi avec les parenthses et a donne: 




> Result set not permitted in '<batch statement>'


pareil si je met le code ds une procdure stocke  et que j'excute par 

exec ma procdure 


Mystre et boule de gomme...

----------


## soldado

c'est en cherchant qu'on trouve peut-tre!

apparemment c'est une question de retour des requtes de type "select ..."

a passe en crant une procdure avec un variable spcifie output qui renvoie l'entier de retour de la procdure 

(  ::calim2::  c'est claire ce que je dis ?..)
a donne un truc du genre  


```

```

  du coup le requteur par batch ne rle plus

----------


## jackyM

Salut

Ceci fonctionne chez moi



```

```

----------

